# Red claw traps info



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wondering what the rules/regulations are for red claw traps in QLD. Could someone point me in the right direction to find out things like labelling rules and float sizes. Cheers, Ben.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

4 traps, labelled with name and address in trap and 15cm float in all dimensions. same as crab traps i believe.

http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_3023.htm

If someone wants to give away some places to catch them i'd be more than grateful. i've had several excursions now that have been fruitless at Somerset.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

nezevic said:


> If someone wants to give away some places to catch them i'd be more than grateful. i've had several excursions now that have been fruitless at Somerset.


Strange, Somerset is full of them. Wait till it warms up a bit. Now that Somerset has been spilling into Wivenhoe for the last week there might be a redclaw bite on at Wivenhoe too..

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

What sort of bottom and depth are they more frequently in? or is it just a matter of finding somewhere out of the way of the ski boats?


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I don't know about southern Qld but at Tinaroo, the green folding yabby pots are legal & the best. Nezevic has explained Fisheries regs.

I made up little shade cloth net bags with a draw string for putting the bait in, and I found that a mix of bait was the best, half cooked potato, dry cat food and a pilchard mashed up a bit.

At Tinaroo in standing dead trees, I used to set the traps in about 6m of water at the base of a big tree.

After 2 days I had to pull the traps out as we couldn't eat any more red claw.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------

